# Home Theatre setup with powered Audioengine speakers



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I am trying to put together a budget Home theatre setup. I have the audio engine A5's hooked up to my PC's M-audio sound card. It is a great sound card. I hook up my nvidia 8600GT DVI output from my PC to my Sharp Aquos 32" 720 P TV vis a HDMI cable (DVI to HDMI) attached to my 8600 GT video card. For some strange reason when i hook up my HDMI cable, there is a static noise out of my TV unless I mute it and I assume its becuase no audio is being sent from my Video card, so the TV just outputs static.

My TV, DVD Player and PC sound are connected to a Phillips 4 port AV switch so I can pick the source.

The only problem I find is I have to use a couple of remotes and walk to the AV switch when I want to change sources.

Is an AV receiver worth it for me when Im only using it as a remote control to centrally pick my source to my speakers/TV.

I have a NAD 7020i receiver thats sounds great but doesnt have the HDMI input/outputs or a remote control.

Also how would I benefit from an airport Express?

I know this is alot of info and I'm very new at this Home Theatre setup stuff.

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Sunny


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Those are nice speakers. Rather than using a switch, can you hook all your components up to your TV, use your TV source button to select inputs, and then connect your TV audio out to the A5s? You could also leave the computer connected to one input on the A5s so that you don't have to have your TV on just to listen to music.

You could also use that NAD for all your audio, run the pre-outs to the A5, and get a remote off ebay or direct from NAD.

As for the airport express, why are you considering purchasing one?


----------

